# Cpuld someone please help me identify these numbers



## IraqMike (10 mo ago)

I think I almost have it but then get to NN part of the serial number and it makes no sense. I know it's a ford 4000 gas 3 cylinder. But the rest of it makes no sense due to finding nothing that represents the NN. I have included 3 different pics of 3 different serial number s I have found on the tractor.

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

See response on your other post.








1973 Ford 4000 gas tire question


Looking up the original tires size for my tractor I see they came stock with the following rear tires 13.6x38 14.9x30 and 16.9x26. I currently have 16.9x24. Obviously someone change the wheel size at some point. I'm trying to get a good pair of used tires for these. Does anyone see a reason...




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Ultradog (Feb 27, 2005)

Those are casting numbers.
See my reply to your question about tires.


----------

